# [SOLVED] Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

I am trying to connect my HP LaserJet 4050 to my BEFSR81 router (via ethernet), but my PC's are not printing to it? When I click on Devices&Printers on my Win7 PC, I see it and it has a green check mark, but I am not sure if the pc actually sees this printer or if it is showing this because I installed the driver.

Other option would be buy a print server (EFSP42), but I would rather just connect it to the BEFSR81.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

you should not need a printserver then HP is already networked enabled 

so have you added the network printer
i would go through the " add a network printer" process


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

I follow this link to the T, but I still can not print to this printer. Everything in the setup goes as expected until the end when it asks if I want to print a test page, I say yes, nothing comes out. The printer has an IP address of 10.110.110.211 according to the configuration page that the printer printed off. I downloaded the PCL 5 driver for this HP4050 printer directly from the HP website. Is there something I need to do to the BEFSR81 perhaps? I am running Win 7 (32bit) on this PC if it matters.


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

I just noticed that sometime after attempting to print the test page that the green check mark that was on my printer in control panel under "Devices and Printers" has now changed to a yellow triangle with an exclamation mark. After running the troubleshooting feature it comes up with "Printer HP LAserJet 4050 Series PCL5 (Copy1) can not be contacted over the network".


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Maybe there is a setting in the printer itself?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

can we see an ipconfig /all from the PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\REDRUM>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : REDRUM-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tx.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tx.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-68-61-8E-42
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b877:14cf:ab30:a57e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 23, 2011 7:53:39 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, May 25, 2011 7:53:39 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889832
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-F6-96-17-00-22-68-61-8E-42

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6D6F670C-CC56-4811-BC6D-A26D8537FF5D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tx.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:4ee:32ec:3f57:fe9b(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4ee:32ec:3f57:fe9b%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\REDRUM>
C:\Users\REDRUM>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

i would expect the printer to have an IP address in the range of the PC IP address - if a domestic home router 
so 
192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.254
as you start your PC IP at 192.168.1.100 - I suspect the DHCP range of the router starts at 192.168.1.100 - and so if the printer is set to DHCP - automatic obtain IP address then it would be 192.168.1.101 - I would give it a fixed IP outside the range 
maybe 192.168.1.2



> The printer has an IP address of 10.110.110.211 according to the configuration page that the printer printed off.


 so that is wrong 

this is your router 
Linksys by Cisco - BEFSR81 Support
correct


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Yes the router is the BEFSR81 as you linked. How do I change the ip on the printer?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

hows the printer connected to the router ?

EDIT - Ignore for now
just looking for a user manual 
cant find one for the router on the support site
but in the HP printer
you should find on the printer itself a menu where you can goto network settings

see if its already set to a fixed IP 

the settings I think you need are 

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

HP user manual 
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/bpl06794/bpl06794.pdf
you do have a networked printer 

HP LaserJet 4050 N - correct 
so the etherent cable is from the back of printer to the router 

please confirm, if not , what do you have ?

page 24
http://bizsupport1.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/bpl06794/bpl06794.pdf


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Mine is a HP 4050 TN


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

so on the menu you should have network settings/configuration 

whats there ?


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

well I changed the IP , SM and DG as you specified. There was also something abreviated LG, it was set to 0.0.0.0


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

HP Jetdirect Print Servers - HP Designjet Printers Front Panel TCP/IP Configuration - bpj02807 - HP Business Support Center
should be left at 0.0.0.0

so now you have added the printer - can you log into the router configuration pages and look for something like DHCP table - so we can see a list of all clients connected and hopefully you should see the IP Address 192.168.1.2
connected 
if you can find the table 
then try a ping test 
from a PC 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.2 * {ip you set the printer to }
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

or add a new printer and you can browse and see if it finds the printer 
or use the IP address
\\192.168.1.2\

also a good piece of software to find printers on networks

try apple bonjour - see if that can locate the printer Bonjour Print Services for Windows


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> so on the menu you should have network settings/configuration
> 
> whats there ?


EIO JETDIRECT MENU
CFG NETWORK = N (I set it to YES to continue)
IPX/SPX=ON
DLC/LLC=OFF
TCP/IP=ON
ETALK=OFF
CFG IPX/SPX=NO (I set it to YES to continue)
CFG TCP/IP=YES
BOOTP=NO
IP BYTE = 192.168.1.2 (I am taking short cut by not typing each individual byte)
SM BYTE= 255.255.255.0
LG BYTE = 0.0.0.0
GW BYTE=192.168.1.1
TIMEOUT=270


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

so can that be seen by any of the methods posted 
- on the router
- ping test 
- by adding a printer 
- by bonjour


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> so can that be seen by any of the methods posted
> - on the router
> - ping test
> - by adding a printer
> - by bonjour


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\REDRUM>ping 192.168.1.2

Pinging 192.168.1.2 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=60
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=60
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=60
Reply from 192.168.1.2: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=60

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.2:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Users\REDRUM>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

thats the DHCP range as thought 
192.168.1.100 - 149

what i was looking for 

Status 
Local network status - sub menu - where you have basic setup - line 
then 
on the popup info 
a button at the bottom like 
dhcp client table and ARP table 
see if the printer is listed there at all


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

crossed posts 

cool - now you can ping the printer - so its on the network 

now add a new network printer


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

the fact you can ping - means its on the network - so thats OK - probably in the ARP table


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> crossed posts
> 
> cool - now you can ping the printer - so its on the network
> 
> now add a new network printer


I deleted the old printer .. again. Added a printer following the original guide I linked and all goes well, until I print the test page, it just stays in the queue, never actually prints


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

based on the IP address from the old printer - you should not have been able to see the hp printer 

what happens if instead of browsing - you use the IP address 192.168.1.2 when you add the printer


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

dont select the step local attached printer 
choose the next one down 
a network printer

i'll find a windows 7 guide and post here - so watch for an edit


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> the fact you can ping - means its on the network - so thats OK - probably in the ARP table


Let me turn off the wife's laptop, I think we might be pinging it thinking we are pinging the printer.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...angle-for-wireless-ap-574897.html#post3272166


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> dont select the step local attached printer
> choose the next one down
> a network printer
> 
> i'll find a windows 7 guide and post here - so watch for an edit


I thought network printer was for when the printer is connected directly to a computer. My printer is connected directly to BEFSR81.


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

BTW, 192.168.1.2 still pings


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> I thought network printer was for when the printer is connected directly to a computer. My printer is connected directly to BEFSR81.


 no its for a printer that is connected to the network 


> Let me turn off the wife's laptop, I think we might be pinging it thinking we are pinging the printer.


 no - your wifes IP will be one of those IP 101 or 102 listed in dhcp - easy way is to do an ipconfig /all on wifes PC and see what the IP address is 
should not be 192.168.1.2 as thats outside the dhcp range and can only appear if fixed 
as we have done


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

does this help 
YouTube - ‪How to add a network printer in Windows 7‬‏


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

The video skipped the part about printer sharing. I definately want everyone to access this printer, do I select Share or Dont Share?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> do I select Share or Dont Share?


dont share thats only if its connected to a computer or for a PC connected to your PC to share 

- as its connected directly to the network - its available to everyone to use 
so ignore that share bit

you confusing having a printer attached to a computer and sharing - this printer is now available to anyone connected to the router


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> dont share thats only if its connected to a computer or for a PC connected to your PC to share
> 
> - as its connected directly to the network - its available to everyone to use
> so ignore that share bit
> ...


CRAP I done shared it. BTW it printed a test page. Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> CRAP I done shared it. BTW it printed a test page. Whooo Hoooo!


does not matter 
just that it will now be shown also available from your PC 
so if from your wifes PC you add a printer - you may now see two available
1) on the router - as you saw when adding 
2) on your PC with your PC name and the printer name you gave it for the share
- DONT use that one 

On your PC -- you can easily right click on the printer icon and unshare


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

SO, why did it not work setup as a Local Printer?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> SO, why did it not work setup as a Local Printer?


 its not a local printer - its a network printer
and the IP address was incorrect - so the printer was not actually connected to anything anyway


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

ok IP was wrong, but this link shows setting it up as a local and I think I have done this in the past on other printers. Is this link wrong?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

No - but you are setting up a TCP/IP port - so now its actually connected to the router with a valid IP - it may now work


> , Printer Name or IP Address, enter the IP address from the printer configuration sheet you printer earlier.


 the old IP of 10.x.x.x would never have worked

which is why it created the printer icon but never prints 
Not sure if you put 192.168.1.2 it should work now - may want to try on wifes PC


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Now I am the laptop. Setup is as follows: Modem>BEFSR81>WRT54G .... Laptop (wireless connection)

I am not seeing the HP4050 Printer. Do I need to install the HP4050 drivers on the laptop first?


<Laptop>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\tammy parisi sparks>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tammyparisis-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : tx.rr.com
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tx.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-94-95-EF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c1dd:bb8f:27fe:3550%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, May 23, 2011 10:29:37 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, May 24, 2011 10:29:38 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tx.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-9B-F5-9F-67
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : tx.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.tx.rr.com
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\tammy parisi sparks>


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> I am not seeing the HP4050 Printer. Do I need to install the HP4050 drivers on the laptop first?


 its because of the way you have configured the 2nd router - which will stop you from seeing the 1st router 

you have DHCP set on the 2nd router and its giving an IP of 192.168.2.100 and the .2. is a different subdomain -so you cant see the printer 

you need to connect the two routers together as follows
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together

* Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together *
Shamelessly stolen from a John Will Post 

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Ok, I tried setting laptop up with HP4050TN as a local printer and it WORKS! I am thoroughly confused why mine will work as a network printer but my laptop only works as a local. Anyway it works. Thanks. Do you have a paypal?


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



etaf said:


> its because of the way you have configured the 2nd router - which will stop you from seeing the 1st router
> 
> you have DHCP set on the 2nd router and its giving an IP of 192.168.2.100 and the .2. is a different subdomain -so you cant see the printer
> 
> ...


I'll tackle this tomorrow. I am gonna try to install printer on my son's pc and then call it a night. Thanks!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> Ok, I tried setting laptop up with HP4050TN as a local printer and it WORKS! I am thoroughly confused why mine will work as a network printer but my laptop only works as a local. Anyway it works. Thanks. Do you have a paypal?


 is it because you are connected to the router with the printer and by adding the 2nd router between printer and wifes PC you have a NAT firewall inbetween 

BUT its all working 

I think the site is still working on a donation facility - not 100% sure 
if you goto site map - you can send an email - or click on the report button on each post and ask there - an email goes to all mods and admin


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*



> I'll tackle this tomorrow. I am gonna try to install printer on my son's pc and then call it a night. Thanks!


 if its all working , and you can access the printer - then you can probably leave as is


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

*Re: Laser Printer HP4050 connect to network*

Yup son's pc is now setup as local and works fine. Thanks.


----------

